# Field PG M2-BSOD mit Dual Core



## sps_softie (17 März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe ein Field PG M2 und immer wieder das Problem das mit
aktiviertem Dual-Core sporadisch beim Starten unter XP/SP3 bereits
ein BSOD erscheint, bzw. kurz nachdem ich mich am XP angemeldet habe.

Ich habe schon vieles probiert, z.B. Originaltreiber der Recovery-DVD installiert, XP komplett neu aufgesetzt, das mitgelieferte Vista komplett
neu aufgesetzt, aber das Problem mit aktiviertem Dual Core und BSOD ist
geblieben. Schalte ich den 2. Core ab dann funktioniert alles wunderprächtig, aber die Kiste is dann halt ziemlich lahm.

Ich habe bereits mehrfach Kontakt mit dem Customer-Support aufgenommen, aber wirklich weitergeholfen haben die auch nicht.

Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der eine Lösung/Lösungsansatz kennt.

Jürgen


----------



## thomass5 (18 März 2009)

Stürzt schon das saubere BS ab oder erst wenn zusätzliche SW installiert ist?
Thomas


----------



## sps_softie (19 März 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Stürzt schon das saubere BS ab oder erst wenn zusätzliche SW installiert ist?
> Thomas


 
Hallo, es stürtzt schon das saubere BS ab, allerdings sporadisch, und dann auch nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle beim booten von XP. Es kam schon vor, das kurz vor erscheinen des Boot-GUI ein BSOD kam, manchmal während des booten, aber häufig auch kurz nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe. Habe inzwischen auch herausgefunden, das wohl irgendetwas im BIOS überschrieben wird und daher die Kiste komplett für eine Minute spannungslos gemacht werden muss.

Jürgen


----------

